# Throw Bag Lesson Learned



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, it is a good idea to practice throw a few times on shore or flat sections to restack your rope and remember the length of your own rope. In a panic situation it's hard to judge the length to the swimmer and as you mentioned, the short rope is worthless then. 

I have a deso trip in a few days, your story reminded me to throw all my ropes out during the flat section and restack them


----------



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

Practice is good. On a trip a few years ago, my rafting partners set up a raft for swimmer retrieval and practiced the throw below Ranier which at moderate to low levels is a good swimming rapid. Both experienced and inexperienced got some good practice in and also provided some for the swimmers for retrieval. Good thing to pass the time if you have a good setup and time. Probably before happy hour.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Wish I could throw a bag half as well as you guys. You must have been ball players in school. Guess I'll have to get out there and practice.


----------

